# Mau tempo até ao fim-de-semana pode fazer ocorrer nova tromba de água



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2010 às 09:43)

Mau tempo até ao fim-de-semana pode fazer ocorrer nova tromba de água

Uma depressão entre o arquipélago da Madeira e o território do Continente está a provocar grande instabilidade nas condições climatéricas, prevendo-se que a situação se mantenha até ao fim de semana, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). Fenómneos como a tromba de água que se registou em Lisboa pode voltar a ocorrer e 13 distritos continuam em alerta amarelo.

"Estamos com uma situação de bastante instabilidade, associada a uma depressão que está centrada entre o arquipélago da Madeira e o território do Continente. Esta depressão traz associados aguaceiros que poderão ser, por vezes, fortes, especialmente nas regiões Centro e Sul e mais no Litoral", esclareceu Cristina Simões, do IM. 

A meteorologista disse que as regiões mais afetadas por esta situação durante a tarde de ontem foram "Lisboa, Setúbal e todo o Litoral alentejano", onde foi registada "precipitação temporariamente forte associada também a trovoada". 

Esta "instabilidade" é "uma situação a manter nos próximos dias", sendo previsível que se estenda "até ao fim de semana", adiantou Cristina Simões. 

Sobre a tromba de água que se registou esta tarde no rio Tejo, a meteorologista não afastou a possibilidade de o episódio se repetir: "Poderá, especialmente durante a tarde, ocorrer mais algum. Mas são situações de muito difícil previsão", afirmou. 

"De acordo com os registos que tivemos, (a tromba de água) formou-se e dissipou-se no rio Tejo, foi muito rápido", acrescentou. 


Tromba de água no Rio Tejo 

A meteorologista explicou que este fenómeno "é igual" a um tornado, tendo uma designação diferente por ter ocorrido no mar. 

Em Lisboa, cinco prédios do Bairro Belo Horizonte, nas Olaias, ficaram ontem parcialmente sem telhas devido a ventos muito fortes, informaram os bombeiros. 

*13 distritos em alerta*

O arquipélago da Madeira e 13 distritos de Portugal continental mantêm-se hoje sob aviso amarelo. Apenas as ilhas açorianas e o norte do país estão imunes a esta depressão, com Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real e Bragança a serem os únicos pontos do Portugal que estão sem qualquer aviso. 

Devido às previsões meteorológicas, a Autoridade Nacional para a Protecção Civil mantém esses mesmos 13 distritos sob alerta azul, dada a possibilidade de ocorrência de "cheias rápidas em meio urbano, cortes de estrada devido a inundações, danos em estruturas, queda de árvores, deslizamentos de terras e acidentes de viação". 

O alerta azul, iniciado às 16h00 de terça feira, deverá manter-se até às 20h00 de hoje, abrangendo os distritos de Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Leiria, Santarém, Portalegre, Lisboa, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro. 

Segundo o IM, em quase todo o país o céu apresentar-se-á hoje geralmente muito nublado, com a previsão de ocorrência de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, e existindo ainda condições para trovoadas e queda de granizo. 

O vento será moderado (20 a 35 Km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando por vezes forte (30 a 55 Km/h) nas terras altas e na região sul, sobretudo no litoral. 

Segundo informação no "site" da Marinha, as barras de Lagos, Alvor, Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António, no sul algarvio, encontram-se encerradas, enquanto que a de Vila do Conde, a norte, está condicionada. 

No arquipélago da Madeira, também sob aviso amarelo, as previsões meteorológicas serão muito semelhantes, com o céu a apresentar-se muito nublado e prevendo-se a ocorrência de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e em especial nas zonas montanhosas, e condições favoráveis a trovoadas. 

As temperaturas máximas do ar previstas para hoje são de 15 em Ponta Delgada e 20 no Porto, Lisboa, Faro e Funchal. 

_Com Lusa e SIC_


----------

